# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Επίγειας & Δορυφ. Λήψης >  >  Satellite Receiver DVB s2 Edision Progressive HD c

## pas2007

Πωλείται δορυφορικός δέκτης για mpeg4 κανάλια.
Τιμη 40€

Edision Progressive HD c

χαρακτηριστικα

-- Τύπος: DVB-S2 ψηφιακός δορυφορικός δέκτης Full HD
-- Ανάλυση 480p, 576p, 720p/50Hz, 720p/60Hz, 1080i/50Hz, 1080i/60Hz, 1080p/50Hz, 1080p/60Hz TVStandard
-- DiSEqC 1.2, 13/18V, 0/22K, LNB
-- 1 x Card Reader
-- 1 x HDMI Έξοδος για HD εικόνα / ήχο
-- 1 x SCART Έξοδος για HD εικόνα / ήχο
-- 1 x S/PDIF Έξοδος
-- 1 x USB
-- 1 x LED Display
-- LNB in
-- 6000 κανάλια μνήμη για τηλεόραση και ραδιόφωνο
-- Αυτόματη Εναλλαγή PAL/NTSC
-- Πολύγλωσση OnScreenDisplay / Ελληνικό μενού
-- EDIVISION ηλεκτρονικός οδηγός προγράμματος
-- Υποστήριξη Picture In Grafik (PIG)
-- Πρόγραμμα τροποποίησης καναλιών και λίστες αγαπημένων
-- Αυτόματο και χειροκίνητη εύρεση καναλιών
-- Αυτοματοποιημένος χρονοδιακόπτης Οn/Off
-- Wifi Connection (ενσωματωμένο, εσωτερικό WiFi και υποστήριξη 3G USB)
-- PVR μέσω USB
-- Επιλογή Τime Shift
-- Υποστήριξη υποτίτλων
-- Υποστήριξη teletext
-- Αυτόματο σώσιμο στο τελευταίο κανάλι
-- Αναβάθμιση & Backup λογισμικού / λίστας καναλιών μέσω USB
-- Υποστήριξη FAT 16/32, NTFS
-- Γονικό κλείδωμα
-- Οικολογικός αναμονή 0,8 Watt
-- 100 ~ 240V Τάση, 50Hz/60Hz
-- Media player MP3/JPEG/BMP/AVI/DivX/VOB/MKV
-- Διαστάσεις: 145x120x35 mm (ΠxΒxΥ)
-- Χρώμα: μαύρο
τηλεχειριστηριο

----------

